# Crimson tide



## oplee11 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance but when the female is holding eggs does she still eat or does she refrain until the fry hatch.????
Lee


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

She will most likely not eat during this process, and will be fine. I have heard stories of mouth brooding females eating a pellet or two but have never seen it myself.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

and also not untill they are released ....not just when they hatch she will not eat till she spits them out...it could be well up in the 20's bfore she spits....


----------

